# не могу обновить portage после emerge --sync

## cobold

Здравствуйте,

сделал emerge --sync, который, как обычно, попросил сделать emerge portage.

При emerge portage по зависимостям начинает обновляться sandbox, сборка которого 

```

 * If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this:

 * FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

 * Configuring sandbox for ABI=x86...

 * econf: updating sandbox-1.2.18.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating sandbox-1.2.18.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

../sandbox-1.2.18.1//configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 --enable-multilib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /home/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   35:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2426:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  490:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/home/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   35:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2426:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  490:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/home/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this:

 * FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

```

команду 

```
FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox
```

пробовал - процесс обновления заканчивается тем же самым.

Вроде бы и понятно на что ругается - в системе не установлена 32-битная версия gcc. Почему его нет тоже понятно - система amd64. Непонятно зачем sandbox-у 32-х битная версия и как это полечить?

----------

## const

Если профиль no-multilib, то и sandbox под x86 собираться не захочет. А иначе gcc умеет собирать под i386. Скорее всего, дело в другом: не настроен gcc-config.

Запускаем gcc-config -l, выбираем нужную версию и переключаем на неё: gcc-config номер.

----------

## cobold

Текущий профиль

```

# eselect profile show

Current make.profile symlink:

  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

```

gcc собран без multilib (специально не отключал, по дефолту так собрался)

За наводку спасибо, попробую собрать gcc с multilib

upd: собрать gcc с multilib не удалось, т.к. при указании USE флага multilib он остается в состоянии (-multilib). Кстати, что сие значит?

"Раскопки" в районе  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib/ позволили найти хотя бы какое-то решение проблемы. После добавления в /etc/make.conf

```

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64"

ABI=amd64

```

sandbox отказался от идеи собраться в x86 версии   :Very Happy: 

upd2: в выводе gcc-config -l присутствуют только x86_64 версии компилятора.

----------

## ArtSh

Приведите здесь содержимое /etc/make.conf

----------

